

Georges Perec’s Lost Novel - jdmitch
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/nyrblog/2015/apr/08/georges-perec-lost-novel/

======
yoctonaut
Perec's _Life, a User's Manual_ is an inspiration. Meticulously structured,
continually mysterious, always several steps ahead of you, and yet it doesn't
beat you over the head with how "clever" it is. Highly recommended.

